# Авиация > Литература >  Век Дальней Авиации России

## Eagle_rost

коллеги!
Никто не поможет ли случаем с приобретением данной пары книг?
Или кто нибудь ее видел на Олимпийском.

----------


## An-Z

Про Олимпийский можно забыть, по нашей теме там практически никого нет, а кто есть распродаёт остатки..

----------


## Eagle_rost

> Про Олимпийский можно забыть,


там же знаменитый Федоров на 200 каком то месте военно-технической литературой торгует

----------

